# Missed Aug 11 Meet - What next?



## usmcsoldriver (Aug 13, 2007)

So i missed the Aug 11th meet by 1) not seeing the post till today 2) Throwing my daughters B-Day Part on that day.

So Is anyone here up for a little meet sometime in the future? 1 or 2, 3 people would be fine.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i'm up for it if my schedule allows.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Time to look into the Norcal meet.


----------



## Rochambeau (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm often down in OC during the baseball season. 

Perhaps pick a day, post it and see how it does. I'm game for another one because I am mad at myself for not doing enough of what I primarily went there for.... To listen to cars.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

rombach, did you have the red mustang with pdx amps?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

If I am available, I will be there.

There were too many nice sounding cars there not to go.


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

Good chance I will be down in below again. It would be nice to listen to more cars.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd be up for it, depending on the date.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm there,someone please suggest a date. and location.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

DOMN8R said:


> I'd be up for it, depending on the date.


How did your car sound after it was tuned or are you still tuning?


----------



## Rochambeau (Jul 27, 2007)

BigRed said:


> rombach, did you have the red mustang with pdx amps?


Yeah, that was me... Black Mustang w/red seats and red in the trunk.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm down anytime after Sept. 1st


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> How did your car sound after it was tuned or are you still tuning?


Well it's getting there... I got some really great suggestions at the meet and some tuning help. For example, after alphakenny quickly eyeballed my time alignment my voices got much clearer. I guess it was way off before. 

The best thing was just listening to other people's cars, there were some great sounding setups there and being pretty new at this it gave me a good idea of what exactly to tune for. I am actually using npdang's system as a reference, because I loved the way it sounded and could've listened to it for hours as it was not fatiguing at all.

Its too bad you had to leave so early, I think others would've loved to hear your system. Hopefully if we have another meet you can stay longer.


----------

